# Broke new tip record...



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

For me anyway. haha.
8 of my 15 lyft rides tipped. That's over 50% for those that are numbers challenged 

While I would like to start using Uber less and less because of the lack of tips, in the same amount of time I took about the same amount of Uber rides than I did with Lyft and still made more money with Uber, with zero tips .
So I guess I will Uber on. Now if they ever add that tip option....


----------

